# building a canopy



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

well heres my first pic.
i basically cut some ply to size and screwed it together to make the inner frame.
this is the part that will sit on top of the glass to support the outer canopy


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

as you can see from the first pic i have had all the wood cut to size.
this pic shows the first coat of varnish on the outside of the inner frame these sides will be attached directly to the outer frame so i had to varnish before nailing them together.
you can also see the other pieces of wood in the background


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

this pic shows one of the sides of the outer frame being attached i am using brad nails and hammering them in from the inside so no nails showing outside.
you can see in the pic the outer frame is not central this is so i can cover the top of the water with the longer part of the outer frame.
the shorter part which will be the top part will hide the front of the lid.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

this pic shows the sides, front and back being added.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

this pic shows all the sides and ends attached to the inner frame.
i am now adding a 12mm sq peice of wood this will be the lip the front of the lid rests on when it is closed giving the hood a flush look


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

this last pic for today shows the frame work all attached and the first coat of varnish all round.
the pic also shows the lid which has been varnished.
i will add the second coat tommorow and attach the lid using a piano hinge then fit the handle.
i also need to cut holes for my canister filters pipes and attach and fit the light.
see you tommorow
dixon


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

That's going to look very nice. I'm going to make a proper hood for my tank when i haven't got alot of college work to do (2 weeks?), as the one i have atm is very basic (as you saw, dixon) and did it for under £10.

Doing a great job - are you a joiner? becuase you're very good at wood work, with the cabinet aswell.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

ctarry said:


> That's going to look very nice. I'm going to make a proper hood for my tank when i haven't got alot of college work to do (2 weeks?), as the one i have atm is very basic (as you saw, dixon) and did it for under £10.
> 
> Doing a great job - are you a joiner? becuase you're very good at wood work, with the cabinet aswell.


 thanks chris
no i am not a joiner but i am good with my hands and enjoy doing stuff like this once in a while
dixon


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

damn dixion your a handyman.  Everything you build looks pritty sharp. Lets see some pics of that finished canopy when your all done.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i lover these pics


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i should get pics of the finished canopy tonight and i will probably fit it and take a full shot.
i only have the main door for the stand to do now i just need the right kind of hinges.
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i did a test fit after the last coat of varnish dried to make sure the canopy fit ok.
you can guage what it will look like when finished


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

you can see on this picture i have cut out the slots for the filter pipes and cables.
i used a drill to shape the top and a jigsaw to cut upto the drilled holes and then cleaned it up with a sander.
its not perfect but its at the back so it dont matter


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the next pic shows all the holes cut out and the lid with its last coat of varnish on one side drying.
i will have pics of the lid fitting soon i will use the piano hinge you can see in the pic
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

here is a picture showing the fitting of the piano hinge


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

heres a pic showing the fitting of the handle.
i measured the length of the lid and the length of the handle then halfed both to find the centre so i could centre the handle to make it neat


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

here is a close up of the handle and piano hinge with the hood fitted to the tank


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

this pic shows how i fitted the light ftiing.
i basically screwed 2 hooks into the back section of the hood and threaded the wires through it and the light hangs on these.
the cables are practically at full stretch so the light can not drop down into the water


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

heres a side shot when fitted


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

heres a picture further away so you can see the full stand


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

and here it is from the front finished.
the door will be fitted on saturday i need to buy the correct type of hinges


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

Great job dixon


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

wow! looks great


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

looks great but wont the humitaty worp the tank ?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

mattmatt123 said:


> looks great but wont the humitaty worp the tank ?


 i am getting a condensation tray to go inside which will stop most of the water evaporating.
plus the water can not get into the wood to affect it it has a few coats of varnish on it.
dixon


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

first you build a stand and now a canopy... what next a room or even a house


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool dixon, what a great inspiration you are. keep it up


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

nice job dixon i never thought of building a frame and faceing it so you dont see the screw holes time to re do mine again


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

what the... is your other hobby is carpentry? nice job bro...


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

man i wish i knew how to build stuff like that..


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

what wood did u use?? im looking at maybe making a stand and a canopy for a 80 gallon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

god dam u are good


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

no_mercy said:


> what wood did u use?? im looking at maybe making a stand and a canopy for a 80 gallon


i used birch ply wood for the canopy and a few weeks back did the stand which was a pine frame and birch ply cladding.
thanks everyone
dixon


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice job on the whole stand,looks fantastic


----------

